# Microsoft-Updates nicht für "Black Screen of Death" verantwortlich



## Newsfeed (2 Dezember 2009)

Microsoft hat Berichte zurückgewiesen, wonach die November-Updates auf Windows-Rechnern Probleme verursachen würden. Betroffene Anwender sollen angeblich nach dem Login nur einen "Black Screen of Death" zu sehen bekommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

